# Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!



## NuTSkuL (29. Januar 2016)

*Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!*

Morgen Freunde,

seit mitlerweile eingigen Woche mache ich mich bei diversen Ambilight Nachrüst-Projekten schlau, wie man eben dies am schlauesten anstellt und gff dabei auch noch möglichst 
Effizient ist. Da ich jedoch absolut null Erfahrung mit diesen kleinen Bastel-PCs habe und dies neben Phillips TVs die bisher einzig wahre Möglichkeit ist, tauchen bei meinen Recherchen mehr Fragen auf, als es Antworten gibt.

Mir ist bewusst, dass es auch schon diverse AiO Lösungen zu kaufen gibt, jedoch bestehen die -soweit ich das beurteilen kann- aus den selben Komponenten, wie die Raspery Pi Anleitungen.

Was Plane ich?
->eine möglichst Qualitativ hochwertige Lösung um das Bild des TVs mit Ambilight besser in Szene zu setzen. Dabei geht es mir ersteinmal nur darum eine Lösung zu finden, das Budget möchte ich dabei ungern einschränken, da es mir wirklich um Qualität geht.

Was konnte ich bisher in Erfahrung bringen? 
->im Internet gibt es unzählige Lösungen, die sich jedoch zu meinem Bedauern hauptsächlich auf den Raspery Pi stützen und es in meinen Augen durch HDMI Spliter, Video Grabber und Ähnlichen unnötig kompliziert wird.
Neben der Lösung mit einem Pi, finet man auch Berichte mit einem Arduino von Intel (evtl auch das neue 101 Modell?).
Da ich jedoch neben dem PC Bild auch liebend gern das PS4 Bild mit einbeziehen möchte, bin ich auf noch keine andere Lösung gestoßen, als mit dem HDMI Spliter und dem Pi. 

Meine alternative Idee
->Tatsächlich schwirren mir jedoch diverse Ideen im Kopf rum. 
So würde ich es als am einfachsten erachten, das aktuelle Bild (welches in dem Moment auf dem TV angezeigt wird) abzugreifen und auswerten zu lassen. Ob dabei über den PC oder seperat über nen Pi ist nebensächlich. Die könnte jedoch schwer werden, da der TV keinen seperaten OUT hat.

Vor welchen Problemem stehe ich noch?
-welche Lösung würdet Ihr als am sinnvollsten erachten?
-bietet der Arduino genug Leistung wie der Pi, um selbststandig das Bild auszuwerten oder dient dieser jeweils nur für die Ansteuerung der LEDs?
-auch wenn die Anleitungen und Berichte über den Pi dies nicht vermuten lassen, so hatte ich gelesen, dass der Pi nicht Echtzeitfähig ist. Stimmt dies bzw spielt dies bei dem Vorhaben eine Rolle?
-ist es tech. überhaupt möglich bzw sinnvoll das Bild aus dem TV zu grabben? Würde dies evtl ein zu hohes Delay erzeugen?
-am elegantesten wäre eine automatische Ein-/Ab-Schaltung. Auch hierbei wird es wieder auf die jeweilige Lösung ankommen. So wäre es super alle benötigten Geräte zusammen mit dem PC bzw dem TV zu starten (oder wäre ein hardwareseitiger 'Button' am besten/einfachsten?).
-ist es überhaupt möglich sowohl Pi als auch Arduino komplett auszuschlaten bzw selbstständig booten zu lassen?
-ist es bei jeder dieser Lösungen auch möglich das Problem mit den PAL-Balken zu umgehen?
-und die Frage aller Fragen: Welche Version des Pi oder Arduino wäre am besten geeignet und verbraucht dabei am wenigsten Strom. Zusatzfunktionen wie Bluetooth (oder evtl für manuelle Ein-/Aus-Schaltung?), Gyro etc werden ja nicht benötigt.
-Empfohlen werden die 2801 LEDs. Sind diese wirklich die am besten geeignetsten oder gibt es noch bessere (jedoch teurere) Alternativen?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar. 
Als Neueinsteiger fehlt mir leider absolut der Überblick, da es einfach zu viele Fragen gibt. Danke, Freunde!


----------



## 666mille (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!*

Das sind viele Frage. )
Wenn Du mich fragst ist die Lösung mit dem Splitter, Grabber und Co am besten, da Du unabjängig vom angeschlossenen System das Ambilight benutzen kannst.
Ein fertiges System kannst Du z.B hier kaufen:
https://lightberry.eu
Wenn Du alle Komponenten selber zusammenstellen willst mußt Du mal nach Hyperion googlen. Da gibt es auch viele Threads zu:
https://github.com/tvdzwan/hyperion/wiki

Falls Du noch einen vernünftigen A/V-Receiver hast brauchst Du auch keinen HDMI Splitter, da manche Receiver 2 Outputs haben. Dann kannst Du einmal zum Raspberry durchschleifen und einmal zum Fernseher.
Den Arduino kannst Du auf keinem Fall mit nem Pi vergleichen. Der Pi spielt da in einer anderen Liga. (16Mhz vs 4x900). Wenn Du aber eine andere LED Leiste verwenden willst als die mit den 2801 brauchst Du einen Arduino. Der steuert dann die LED Leiste an.
Ohne Echtzeitbetriebssystem ist kein PC/Mikrocontroller Echtzeitfähig. Du meinst bestimmt die Latenz zwischen dem TV Bild und dem Ambilight? Wenn es vernünftig gemacht ist hat der Pi ja auch was zu Rechnen. Bei Full HD (1920x1080) wären es ca. 2 Mio Pixel. Die werden meistens in einen anderen Farbraum konvertiert (HSV o. HSL....) das sind pro Pixel ca 12 Zeilen c-code. Also 24 Mio Rechenoperationen. Dann kommt noch Segmentierung, Histogrammerstellung, Statistik...........
Du siehst also, wenn die Latenz klein sein soll dann braucht man Rechenpower.
Für die Ein/ausschaltung gibt es auch Lösungen......


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!*

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es das gibt. Passend habe ich mich jetzt auch mal informiert und bin auf ein Problem gestoßen, denn die meisten Systeme, die ich gefunden habe, laufen mit 20-25fps, was für ein Spiel schon zu langsam wäre.


----------



## NuTSkuL (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!*

Ersteinmal danke 666mille.
Über den Lightberry bin ich auch schon gestolpert. Nur scheint dies leider zud en von mir erwähnten AiO Lösungen zu zählen, die in der Realität zu wünschen übrig lassen. So scheinen die Komponenten nicht vollkommen zu passen und die nötige config scheint ziemlicher Müll zu sein, Alles im allem wirkt es auf mich wie der versuch aus 08/15 Komponenten Geld zu schlagen. Vlt täusche ich mich ja. So scheitn es ja auch eine HD USB 'Edition' zu geben, welchen Mehrwert die bringt hatte ich jedoch noch nicht heraus gefunden.
(@mrmurphy007: bei manchen Lösungen habe ich auch die Befürchtung bzw scheint die Qualität zu wünschne übrig zu lassen. So besitzen die meisten Lösungen für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Zonen...am vielversprechendsten ist für mich momentan dies.)
->deshalb auch die ausdrückliche Frage zu dem Arduino. 

Zu meinen größten Grundproblemen zählt momentan noch die Frage zu:
-wie einfach ist jeweils die Umschaltung-> so gibt es für Ardulight + Lightpack zwar möglichkeiten das BIld externer Geräte mit zB einem Grabber zu loggen. Wie simpel jedoch die Umschaltung ist erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, da man eine seperate Software zum grabben mitlaufen lassen muss. )
-ist bei allen Varianten eine komplette Aus-Schaltung der LEDs möglich. Bei Lightberry scheint dies ein (Config-?)Problem zu sein, dass diese bläulich leuchten
-wie einfach lassen sich die PAL Balken ignorieren


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!*

Im Moment werfe ich ein Auge auf das hier Atemberaubendes Ambilight am eigenen TV selber bauen – Raspberry Pi 2 Tutorial – Teil 1 – PowerPi
Hat die gleiche Auflösung wie dein Video, läuft aber mit einem Raspberry Pi 2. Zumindest damit, wenn man Hyperion zur Konfiguration benutzt, kann man die schwarzen Balken ignorieren. Heißt "Black border detection" oder so.  Alles andere weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## dethacc (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!*

Hab mir auch vor kurzem Ambilight an meinen TV gebaut und dann noch an den PC und nun noch eine extra Wohnzimmerlampe.

Den meiner Meinung nach besten Guide für Ambilight mit Raspberry findest du hier: Raspbian(Jessie) 21.11.15+Hyperion+Fushicai Grabber(Pi B/B+/2)+Anleitung

Willst du Ambilight nur an den PC nutzen wäre der Arduino zu bevorzugen, da du diesen hier direkt Steuern kannst und keine Umwege über Grabber etc hast.

Der Raspberry funktioniert dafür mit jeder 1080p Quelle und analogen Signalen. (4k scheitert noch an geeigneten Splittern/HDMI->Analog Wandlern).

Das beste Raspberry Setup besteht zurzeit aus dem Raspberry Pi 2, EasyCap mit Fushicai Chip (der Logilink von Amazon sollte immer einer sein) und WS2801 Leds
Man kann auch LPD8806 oder APA102 Leds verwenden (ws2811 etc sind nach einigen Berichten nun auch direkt am Raspberry möglich aber eher als experimentell zu betrachten).

Latenzen oder ähnliches kann ich nun nicht feststellen, es läuft alles in Echtzeit und die Auslastung des Pi ist bei unter 5% (Nein der Pi muss nichts rechnen weil ja nur PAL reinkommt und dann auch noch in der Software nur mit verringerter Auflösung gerechnet wird was für Ambilight völlig reicht.

Das Größte Problem ist an der ganzen Sache viel mehr einen Funktionierenden HDMI->AV Wandler zu bekommen. Entweder man kauft den etwas teurerern HDMI zu CVBS+HDMI Auto Scaler oder versucht sein Glück mit HDMI Splitter+HDMI2AV (hab ich) oder falls verhanden und möglich greift das analoge Signal von SCART am TV ab.

Mein Aufbau zurzeit: Raspberry Pi 2, 78 WS2801 Leds, BaseTech Grabber von Conrad (auch Fushicai), TDK-Lambda LS-50-5 Netzteil, CSL HDMI Splitter und HDMI2AV von wingoneer.
Signal von PS4, Fire TV usw kommt über den AV Reciver in den Splitter und TV Signal greif ich direkt am SCART ab und direkt in den Grabber.

Nun zu deinen Fragen die ich eventuell noch nicht beantwortet habe:
-Also verzögerungen hast du nirgend wo
-Aus dem TV direkt Grabben kannst du nur wenn dein TV auch ausgibt, wenn dann aber auch nur das vom internen Tuner und nicht von HDMI Quellen
-Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten den Pi über Schalter/Fernbedinungen etc zu starten und zu beenden, zurzeit nutze ich selbst die einfachste mit einer Funksteckdose und nehme so den Strom von Pi und LEDs weg, sobald der Strom wieder eingeschaltet wird bootet der pi in ca 10sec wieder selbst. (Einfach vom Strom trennen *kann* aber die Daten auf der SD beschädigen, mir noch nicht passiert aber *kann *und selbst wenn kommt fix ein BAckup drauf)
-Über paar Scripts ist es auch möglich nur die LEDs abzuschalten ohne den Pi selbst
-PAL Balken gibt es nicht da das Bild gesteckt wird, eventuelle schwarze Ränder muss man eh über die Config einstellen, Balken in Filmen werden von Hyperion automatisch erkannt
-Umschalten der einzelnen Quellen macht man dann einfach über den AV oder eben einfach das analoge Signal umaschalten, so mache ich es zwischen TV Signal und Hdmi Signal vom AV (echte Profis machen das natürlich über ein Relais und so)
-eine extra Grabber Software hast du nicht, einfach nur Hyperion unter Raspbian oder OpenElec installieren und den Rest nachst du über die Config
-Wlan Adapter und/oder LAN-Kabel sind sehr Praktisch wärend der einrichtung und ermöglichen auch hinterher z.B. die Steuerung über den PC oder die Hyperion app welche es für Android und iOS gibt.

So hoffe mal konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## Octobit (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!*

Habe die Variante mit dem RB 2 von PowerPi letztens mal durchgerechnet. Ich bin dabei auf Kosten von etwa 200€ inkl. Versand gekommen für einen 50" Fernseher. Ich fand das schon ein wenig teuer.
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es dir das wert ist.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!*

Ich bin bei ca. 150€ gelandet, allerdings ohne HDMI Switch.


----------



## D00msday (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!*

Bis du eine passende Lösung gefunden hast empfehle ich das "Smooth Video Project" (SVP) für den PC! Damit kannst du aus jedem Material on the fly 60 FPS/HZ machen und einen schönen Ambilight Effekt gibt es für die schwarzen Balken gleich hinzu. Funktioniert auch mit Adalight, Lightpack etc. und diese lassen sich über eine Erweiterung kontrollieren.

https://www.svp-team.com/w/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## NuTSkuL (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!*

Sehr interessant alles, danke.
da ich jedoch zwei HDMI Geräte damit betreiben möchte, bräuchte ich nach meinem Verständnis zwei HDMI Splitter und einen HDMI Switch, um beide Signale in den PI zu bekommen. bzw zwei analoge Lösungen, die ich dann im Pi Umschalte. 
Dies alles hört sich ersteinmal deutlich komplizierter an, als HDMI Switch an die PS4 und das Signal am besten in USB Ausgeben. Wäre dann nur die Frage, ob ich das in Prismatik (was dann auf dem PC läuft) zum laufen bekomme, um es an den Arduino auszugeben. Ansonsten muss ich euch jedoch zustimmen, hört sich die Pi Lösung besser an.

PS: was haltet ihr von Lightpack, was mal ein Kickstarter Projekt war?


----------



## hamburgcity (4. April 2016)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten (PC + PS4)?!*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Sehr interessant alles, danke.
> da ich jedoch zwei HDMI Geräte damit betreiben möchte, bräuchte ich nach meinem Verständnis zwei HDMI Splitter und einen HDMI Switch, um beide Signale in den PI zu bekommen. bzw zwei analoge Lösungen, die ich dann im Pi Umschalte.
> Dies alles hört sich ersteinmal deutlich komplizierter an, als HDMI Switch an die PS4 und das Signal am besten in USB Ausgeben. Wäre dann nur die Frage, ob ich das in Prismatik (was dann auf dem PC läuft) zum laufen bekomme, um es an den Arduino auszugeben. Ansonsten muss ich euch jedoch zustimmen, hört sich die Pi Lösung besser an.
> 
> PS: was haltet ihr von Lightpack, was mal ein Kickstarter Projekt war?



Was ist denn daraus geworden? Hast du das Lightpack geholt?


----------

